# Nevada desert in the Fall.



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Yesterday`s little quickie after-thought ride turned out to be one of the best we`ve had this year. My wife had to meet somebody a few hours from here, and my plans for the day fell through, so at the last minute we decided I`d go with her and we`d take the bike along and see if there were still any leaves along the Carson River (halfway to where she was going). A recent post here inspired me to try loading the tandem on a trunk rack and that seemed to work out just fine- much more comfortable than my pickup.

The ride was about a three hour out and back on a bumpy, sandy road that parallels the river for several miles. We`ve been out there in the car before, but didn`t notice how sandy it was. Anyway, pedaling turned into a lot of work, but there was still a bit of Fall color left and the wonderful weather had us both in good moods, so we had a great time. Lunch afterwords was with Wifey`s customer and we didn`t think to take pictures, but it did round out the day very well. She served us home made tinga (Mexican chicken and cabbage soupy kinda dish) and fresh pressed tortillas. All told, my wife`s $80 sale took us a whole day and cost more than her profit in gas, but was the best sale she`s made yet IMO.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Ah, the cottonwoods*

That's nice, Rodar; thanks. Where exactly is that stretch of road? I'm a Reno native who now lives on the east coast, and though I have lots of family still in Reno and Carson City, I don't get out there as often as I'd like. I miss the desert.

On the other hand, my perspective on fall color has changed, living in New England for 20 years. I see more colorful trees (and more variety of color) in a two-hour October ride than I ever saw in 20 years growing up in Reno.

But I do miss the sagebrush.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed revisiting the sagebrush, JC. This ride was on Churchill Rd, near Dayton. If you followed Six Mile Canyon (which is now paved, BTW) down from Virginia City, where it crosses US 50 it changes names and that`s where we picked it up. It continues along the river until it hits 95A at Fort Churchill.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice, love a good dirt or gravel ride.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Rodar:

Thanks for the beautiful pictures. I usually visit Nevada from California every year (San Jose to Reno) and I'm always amazed by the beauty of the desert. The area around Pyramind Lake has always struck me as peaceful and picturesque.

CHL


----------

